# Crappie in pond?



## Dillon.R.Nott (Oct 4, 2015)

Our pond is a little over a acre and is stocked with about (75)13-17 inch Bass,(150) 6-9 inch Hybrid/Pure Bluegill,(45) 7-12 Yellow Perch and a small population of small Green Sunfish. I was thinking about putting 20 4-5 inch black crappie in. My opinion we just dont have enough diversity in our pond. We have gravel beds, rocks, lots of underwater limbs. We have millions of baby bluegill as the many food source here. Waters very clear and clean. Also thought about theowing a couple saugeye-walleye in too, like 20 foot longers? Please respond for info it helps!!! Ponds deepest is 14 feet and shallowest is 3-4 ft


----------



## basslovers (Apr 26, 2016)

I would NOT stock crappie in a 1 acre pond. Crappie are difficult to manage in small bodies of water, they tend to overpopulate and stunt growth. You've got bass, bluegill, and perch. That is great diversity! You could add a few walleye. But I would not add crappie. Ever.

Check out Pond Boss Forums for a lot of topics pertaining to the nuisance of crappies in small bodies of water.


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott (Oct 4, 2015)

basslovers said:


> I would NOT stock crappie in a 1 acre pond. Crappie are difficult to manage in small bodies of water, they tend to overpopulate and stunt growth. You've got bass, bluegill, and perch. That is great diversity! You could add a few walleye. But I would not add crappie. Ever.
> 
> Check out Pond Boss Forums for a lot of topics pertaining to the nuisance of crappies in small bodies of water.


Yeah, I was thinking maybe getting some walleye from a hatchery or maybe catching some saugeye from indian and putting them in. Will they still grow to a 20 inch size? 16-20 Is probably my favorite range for size. Hiw many do you think will do for a acre?


----------



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

Is your pond spring fed? Cool temp? Walleye thrive better in cool ponds than warm. In a acre pond you could stock with 75 9" walleye from a hatchery and be in good shape still. I've never heard of saugeye in a pond but numbers would be the same amount as walleye. If you stock walleye or saugeye I would highly recommend a diffused aerator as they both would need that oxygen in the lower part of the water column and would help lower your ponds temp.


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott (Oct 4, 2015)

InlandKid said:


> Is your pond spring fed? Cool temp? Walleye thrive better in cool ponds than warm. In a acre pond you could stock with 75 9" walleye from a hatchery and be in good shape still. I've never heard of saugeye in a pond but numbers would be the same amount as walleye. If you stock walleye or saugeye I would highly recommend a diffused aerator as they both would need that oxygen in the lower part of the water column and would help lower your ponds temp.


No springs, only slight run off from high rains. Do you know anything about crappie. And will the walleye grow?


----------



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

Walleye will grow to arround 16-18" average. As far as crappie if you stock crappie I would increase the bass population to help keep them from over populating. I recommend stocking hybrid brim vs crappie. They dont reproduce like the crappie due to 80% are naturally males. Add some fish attractors for them to hide in and they should grow to 10" range easily.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

30 yrs back fenders fish farm said no crappie,they,ll ALL THE FOOD.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

basslovers said:


> But I would not add crappie. Ever.
> 
> Check out Pond Boss Forums for a lot of topics pertaining to the nuisance of crappies in small bodies of water.


X2!!


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

If you read the pond boss forums they specifically say no white crappies but black crappies from a hatchery is ok. I put black crappies into my 2/3 rds acre pond 8 years ago Ive caught many 10-14" fish and have still never kept any and would say they generally hold there own and maybe breed a little more then that as it seems u have a few more each year. If there blacks. Youll be ok. Now perch on the other hand are barely holding there own and i keep adding a few each year.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Dillon,a couple saugeye should be fine in your pond. And will adapt to your pond better then walleye. If you plan on putting more then a couple then,make sure your feeding them well,they'll eat up some bait!
I don't think they'll grow much once you put them in. At least that's what I've noticed from the few my friends have put in there ponds.


----------

